# Hero Honda is Now Hero MotoCorp!!!!



## Tenida (Aug 15, 2011)

Hero Honda is now Hero Motocorp.Will Hero MotoCorp will be a hit like Hero Honda.Guys comment what you think about.




> Here’s the much awaited news in the Indian 2 wheeler market. I started posting about this news in BikeAdvice and here it now. Hero Honda has finally become Hero MotoCorp. This much anticipated news is now implemented. The company is the largest two wheeler manufacturer in India.
> 
> The 2006 Forbes 200 Most Respected companies list had Hero Honda Motors ranked at 108 which enabled the world to know about this great brand. Also, The Brand Trust Report published by Trust Research Advisory has ranked Hero Honda in the 13th position among the brands in India
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## vickybat (Aug 15, 2011)

What about the existing models that employ honda engines? Will they stop production of existing models?

Somebody please confirm this?


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 15, 2011)

Is Motorcorp a company like Honda? 
But whats the main reason of Hero breaking alliance with Honda?


----------



## Tenida (Aug 15, 2011)

vickybat said:


> What about the existing models that employ honda engines? Will they stop production of existing models?
> 
> Somebody please confirm this?



Model will be the same.
Look here Hero India â€“ Hero MotoCorp Ltd.|Products - Overview
And they are thinking of launching new Dirt Bike.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 15, 2011)

Spoiler



Will Hero MotoCorp will be a hit like Hero Honda



Why what has changed except the name?
Nothing happened to Maruti-Suzuki after it became Suzuki

Looks like no more Honda engines for ex-HH or Hero Corp


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think honda engine will be there in Hero motorbike as Suzuki,Tata and many others cmpany uses Fiat engines in Swift,Ritz and Tata Indica Vista.Earlier Maruti Suzuki has 18.28% of the company was owned by the Indian government, and 54.2% by Suzuki of Japan. As of 10 May 2007, Govt. of India sold its complete share to Indian financial institutions. With this, Govt. of India no longer has stake in Maruti Udyog.


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 16, 2011)

AFAIK, servicing and support for Honda components will continue well upto 2015 or so, as the deal with Honda indicates that technical support will remain till 2014. If Hero stocks up on parts and service tools, I think they can continue servicing Honda components till 2015 at least.

This deal means that Hero is now free to choose whatever engine is available to them for their models, which could possibly mean we could be looking at a variety of engines from now on.


----------



## d3p (Aug 16, 2011)

AcceleratorX said:


> AFAIK, servicing and support for Honda components will continue well upto 2015 or so, as the deal with Honda indicates that technical support will remain till 2014. If Hero stocks up on parts and service tools, I think they can continue servicing Honda components till 2015 at least.
> 
> This deal means that Hero is now free to choose whatever engine is available to them for their models, which could possibly mean we could be looking at a variety of engines from now on.



Hope not to see the same shitty Splendor, Passion, CBZ Extreme here after, with minor cheap plastic makeover.

Seems like Hero Motocorp is already having a deal with AVL. [AVL is a engine supplier for Royal Enfield's few models like Thunderbird & Electra.]


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope Hero do not fall like TVS suzuki or kinetic honda....as soon as suzuki and honda left them...they start loosing everything..

Now look at suzuki..poor bikes and kinetic is already sold

Honda is enjoying being the most popular scotteret choice with activa and dio and some fine sales of bikes


----------



## vickybat (Aug 16, 2011)

*Well its confirmed that honda will provide engines to hero till 2014.*



> _*Future of the Joint*
> 
> Honda will continue to provide technology to Hero Honda motorbikes until 2014 for existing as well as future models_.



*Source*


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2011)

Humara Bajaj


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 16, 2011)

Leaving Honda engines ! Really ?


----------



## d3p (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ nope they are not, till 2014.

Source Wiki or check the link given by Vickybat.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 16, 2011)

Even in the long term why would they want to leave Honda ?


----------



## d3p (Aug 16, 2011)

I think Hero was sharing a pretty high royalty with honda during their collaboration.

Most of the Patent from honda like PGMFI or patented Engine are used by Hero, so they has to share the profit by giving royalty.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 16, 2011)

And they can exploit international markets now which they couldn't do when tied with honda.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

AFAIK I know honda contract was ended with Hero (a.k.a Hero Honda)...
but Hero MotoCorp..will take time to digest its name


----------



## Sarath (Aug 16, 2011)

I saw a HH splendor in Dubai. Might not be officially sold there though.

But when you look at Rs.16/litre of petrol and a 60kmpl bike in an untaxed country. Its a killing bro. [Severly offtopic warning]


----------



## hellknight (Aug 16, 2011)

^^Yeah.. but tomatoes over there are Rs. 200 per kg.. beat that..


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2011)

I saw the ad for Hero MotoCorp yesterday... it was pretty long.. and it was hard to guess till the end, what the ad was actually for! 
Btw, Hero MotoCorp, sounds like, Hero Cycles + Motorola merging!


----------



## Tenida (Aug 16, 2011)

^^The song of that ad is so good to hear...i am thinking of downloading that track 

Here the song-
[YOUTUBE]URQ8Tfk6iqU[/YOUTUBE]
Good music by A.R Rahman


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 16, 2011)

Whats in the name??


----------



## lywyre (Aug 16, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Whats in the name??



Corporate identity and Brand recognition.


----------



## d3p (Aug 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^The song of that ad is so good to hear...i am thinking of downloading that track
> 
> Here the song-
> [YOUTUBE]URQ8Tfk6iqU[/YOUTUBE]
> Good music by A.R Rahman



Music was really nice, but again same typical style of Advertisement.

Heroness, music & bikes with Heromotocorp has no relationship in this ad........

Not another piece of junk, music saves it someway...


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Tenida for the song. Agree with d3p5kor, that they bear no relationship with each other. But this song from A.R. Rahman, is better than even CWG song!


----------



## Tenida (Aug 17, 2011)

The Ad just trying to show what  *Hero *means actually.They also showing  to become like hero you have to struggle a lot...


----------

